# Another bad day to be a mouse (NSFML)



## coastalconn (Jan 19, 2016)

Not suitable for mouse lovers.. I warned you.  So it was blowing about 40 MPH today and was icy cold.  Wasn't expecting to see much.  I haven't seen George Jr. in awhile and as I was driving across a causeway I saw a RT cruising around.   Found him about 1/2 mile away hanging out in a cemetary of all places.  Hung with him for awhile and luckily he saw a mouse because my fingers were getting quite numb.  It was just about impossible to hold the lens steady, but somehow I held the 12.5 pound combo as the wind was gusting and blowing me around.  The skills these hawks possess is unbelievable.  Not only did he see the mouse in the phragamites he somehow countered the wind.. thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1 posing



George Jr 1_19 9 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2 the dive



George Jr 1_19 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3 Into the phrags(un cropped)



George Jr 1_19 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4 apply the tail brakes...



George Jr 1_19 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5 Success



George Jr 1_19 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6 smile your on camera



George Jr 1_19 7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7 Off with your head



George Jr 1_19 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweetness.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice set Kris. Like you mentioned in the other thread slim pickin's around here also. We have the local Red-tailed that will pose for anyone with a cellphone and some Harriers. The Snowies are far and few in between.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2016)

Jeez.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow! Always amazing.


----------



## nathan cox (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome set mate I love it


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow.  One heck of a set of captures.  Poor mousy.


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow! Incredible! and 2 the dive


----------



## xDarek (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice set, but the last one is a little bit nasty


----------



## jkzo (Jan 20, 2016)

Excellent.....


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 20, 2016)

An exceptional set.  kudos


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 20, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Sweetness.





480sparky said:


> Jeez.  Now I'm hungry.





baturn said:


> Wow! Always amazing.





nathan cox said:


> Awesome set mate I love it





Hunter58 said:


> Wow.  One heck of a set of captures.  Poor mousy.





John Hunt said:


> Fantastic!





LarryLomona said:


> Wow! Incredible! and 2 the dive





jkzo said:


> Excellent.....





Didereaux said:


> An exceptional set.  kudos


Thanks for all the kind words!



MSnowy said:


> Nice set Kris. Like you mentioned in the other thread slim pickin's around here also. We have the local Red-tailed that will pose for anyone with a cellphone and some Harriers. The Snowies are far and few in between.


Finally that the cold has set in I actually saw 5 eagles this morning.  Quite a bit of hawk activity too.  I would imagine things will be heating up for you soon!



xDarek said:


> Nice set, but the last one is a little bit nasty


Nasty is my trademark   Someone of facebook reported #7 and FB wanted me to delete it, which I wouldn't.  They put a black warning label over it saying it contained mature content such as graphical violence... WTF.  I won't post a rant here I already did on my FB page...


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

Kris, very nice set and sequence.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jasii (Jan 21, 2016)

These are exceptionally high quality images and speak very highly of your prowess and grit to be there in the midst of all the action capturing all patiently.
Kudos & serious accolades mate!


----------



## Rgollar (Jan 21, 2016)

Man you got some great lighting there. I got nothing but clouds lately. Nice and sharp shots and great action shots.


----------



## dannylightning (Jan 21, 2016)

great shots,..


----------



## annamaria (Jan 22, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 22, 2016)

Jasii said:


> These are exceptionally high quality images and speak very highly of your prowess and grit to be there in the midst of all the action capturing all patiently.
> Kudos & serious accolades mate!





Rgollar said:


> Man you got some great lighting there. I got nothing but clouds lately. Nice and sharp shots and great action shots.





dannylightning said:


> great shots,..





annamaria said:


> Great set!



Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 23, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Sweetness.


Ditto!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 23, 2016)

Yup,  outstanding set.


----------



## schwinn499 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow....speechless


----------



## davholla (Jan 23, 2016)

Wonderful


----------



## Summer75 (Jan 23, 2016)

This is a wonderful set! Worth the cold numb fingers


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 23, 2016)

That is a great set! It would make a great printed set, to hang on a wall in sequence.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jan 23, 2016)

All I can say is Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## BillM (Jan 23, 2016)

I just don't get people, it's not like you told George to take Mickey's head off. It's just nature doing it's thing. Great shots as always Kris


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 23, 2016)

That is an amazing set.
Well done.


----------



## knswee (Jan 25, 2016)

Great set...

ken


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2016)

That ain't no circus mouse.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 25, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup,  outstanding set.





schwinn499 said:


> Wow....speechless





davholla said:


> Wonderful





Summer75 said:


> This is a wonderful set! Worth the cold numb fingers





FITBMX said:


> That is a great set! It would make a great printed set, to hang on a wall in sequence.





crzyfotopeeple said:


> All I can say is Wow! Just Wow!





BillM said:


> I just don't get people, it's not like you told George to take Mickey's head off. It's just nature doing it's thing. Great shots as always Kris





zombiesniper said:


> That is an amazing set.
> Well done.





knswee said:


> Great set...
> ken





jcdeboever said:


> That ain't no circus mouse.


Thank you all for the kind words!  You know how I love my raptors


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 25, 2016)

My God, I'm glad I'm not in an eagle's list of prey if he can see a mouse like that.  Mind you, he'd need to take some major weight training to pick me up!

Fantastic shots, Mind you according to Ornello, you were just lucky!!!


----------

